# Rift + The Secret World



## MOD6699 (17. Juni 2013)

Hiho Comm,

hab erfahren das jetzt sowohl Rift als auch TSW komplett f2p sein sollen. Vorallem bei TSW würde mich das durchaus reizen. Kann mir jmd. sagen was es ungefähr für Unterschiede zwischen f2p und p2p Modellen gibt?

Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus.

Grüße


----------



## Robonator (17. Juni 2013)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Hiho Comm,
> 
> hab erfahren das jetzt sowohl Rift als auch TSW komplett f2p sein sollen. Vorallem bei TSW würde mich das durchaus reizen. Kann mir jmd. sagen was es ungefähr für Unterschiede zwischen f2p und p2p Modellen gibt?
> 
> ...


 TSW ist nicht Free 2 Play. Du kaufst es einmal für ca 30€ dann kannst du es ohne Einschränkungen ähnlich wie bei GW2 spielen. 
Es gibt auch noch einen Itemshop wo du dir Kleidung etc kaufen kannst.

Hier haste Infos was F2P bei Rift beudetet:
RIFT® | Free-to-Play


----------



## MOD6699 (17. Juni 2013)

Ja danke schonmal ich kann aber leider nicht nachgucken  

Also eine Kollege meinte das TSW bereits komplett f2p ist?


----------



## Robonator (17. Juni 2013)

Nöp es bleibt bei dem Modell das du da Spiel einmal kaufen musst.
Evtl. hat er es ja vorher schon gespielt? Weil ehemalige Abbonenten haben das Spiel ja sozusagen schon ^^


----------



## MOD6699 (17. Juni 2013)

Ok danke schonmal.


----------

